# Bryan's Virginian at Marty Cozad's



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

This youtube video was posted before, about the time of all the changes began. I thought it might be good to bring it back up to the top for Bryan.
The video is of Bryan Smith's Virginians pulling Marty's coal train.
youtube.com/watch

Enjoy.
JimC.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*TK's  for bring it back Jim... .. That a neat video of Bryans Eng's*


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

JC Thank you post my Video. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
There is a guy asking a question about the MLS bridge on the youtube site for this video.
JimC.


----------

